

VC funding tale of 2 continents. US - Venture backed. Europe - Venture fXXked - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2010/04/us-venture-investment-comes-back-strong-europes-lowest-for-5-years/

======
petercooper
The graphs appear to reliably show the bi-polar nature of US investors. Either
everything's going to ruin or it's "up, up, up!" It's hard to pin down why,
but Europe's financial conservatism (in terms of risk, rather than economic
policy) shines through in its relatively unwavering figures.

------
marklittlewood
You can download the data to play with at the end of the post.

~~~
marklittlewood
If you find something interesting. please feel free to share.

